# Anyone ever hunted hogs in the Mobile delta?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok I have never hunted hogs and would love to start learning about it. I have a couple questions. What is the best time of the year to hunt them? Is the Mobile delta a good place? Would it be best to hunt from jon boat or walking? Any specific tactics to use? I have been told that if you take a boat up into the delta and plant some deer corn/old fruit in some wet ground near the water line the hogs will be there the next day going crazy. Has anyone hunted up in there before? I would love to go if you have and can help pay for whatever.


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely best to go by boat. Lots of hogs but they can disappear with pressure. I never did anything fancy. Scouted til I found good sign, then stalked the area. Killed lots of hogs this way.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Ain't no hogs there from what I've seen.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

countryjwh said:


> Ain't no hogs there from what I've seen.


Don't even try that crap........we know how YOU knock'em down over there!!!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

HHahahahhahahahahaha.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> Ain't no hogs there from what I've seen.


Oh come on now haha. We all know different. If you ever need someone to tag along and help out just holler. I'm 20 years old so I can do the dirty work if necessary, just looking to learn from someone that knows what they're doing!


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Jeremy, you trying to keep your honey holes???


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I deer/hog hunt the delta and love it. Rule number one is to KNOW the rules. You can hog hunt any time of year AS LONG AS THERE IS AN OPEN SEASONS FOR ANY OTHER ANIMAL. In the upper delta you can only use weapons approved for those hunts, for example, if squirrell season is open you can hog hunt with any gun approved for squirrels which means a 22. In the lower delta you can use any gun/ammo combination as long as something is in seas, for example, squirrell season opens and I will smoke some pigs with the .270.

It is hard to say whether you should hunt from boat or land, depends what you want to do. The lower delta is more accessible by boat, there are one or two spots I know of that you could walk in and MAYBE see a hog but having a boat allows you to go find them instead of waiting for them to come to you. The upper delta has a lot of property that you can access by motorized vehicle and there are a lot of pigs up there. I normally go there on the weekends to practice at the range and we take a tour of the property to see how things are coming along. Been seeing a lot of pigs, pig sign, deer and SNAKES. 

Pigs are pretty stupid but don't understimate their sense of smell. Most of the time you can hear them before you see them and it is fairly easy to walk up on them. They travel up and down the rivers and it is easy to spot where they are. Do NOT plant corn/bait unless you are willing to pay the price if you get caught. My personal opinion is that there are way too many hogs in the delta to need to bait them. Hope this helps, feel free to post here or shoot me a PM if you have any questions. You should be able to kill them starting Oct 1 and I am sure I can make room for you on the boat to show you the ropes. Someone took the time to share his years of swamp hunting with me and I suppose it's just good karma to pass that on.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

jpippin said:


> Jeremy, you trying to keep your honey holes???


 you know it


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol. You don't have to worry about that. Folks ain't going to all the spots you know.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

jsh1904, thanks for the post and I'd be honored to hunt with you this year. country, thanks for the PM, it really helped with the questions I had.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I believe we are legal to get snakebit and shoot hogs come Sept 8th, maybe we can make an early morning hunt.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I have school during the weekdays, but weekends I am good to go. Give me a date and I will do everything in my power to clear it, may be going to the Bama game on the 8th though. What season is in?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

No bama game for me on the 8th!!


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dove season if I recall correctly. I'm game any saturday or sunday, just shoot me a PM and we can go.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome, so that means shotguns only correct? I'd assume a slug if so.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

if you go on the lower you can use a rifle. if you are on the upper you have to use ammo legal for what is in season so bird shot on the upper.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I may have to try pig hunting with bird shot


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

it will kill them! especially if you ream the shell.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

jsh1904 said:


> I may have to try pig hunting with bird shot


I'd try it haha.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

countryjwh said:


> it will kill them! especially if you ream the shell.


 
I have NO doubt about that after seeing what it will do firsthand. The big question for me: is it legal to cut the shell and hunt with it?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:whistling:mine aint cut


----------



## jebroy52 (Jan 4, 2016)

jsh1904 said:


> I deer/hog hunt the delta and love it. Rule number one is to KNOW the rules. You can hog hunt any time of year AS LONG AS THERE IS AN OPEN SEASONS FOR ANY OTHER ANIMAL. In the upper delta you can only use weapons approved for those hunts, for example, if squirrell season is open you can hog hunt with any gun approved for squirrels which means a 22. In the lower delta you can use any gun/ammo combination as long as something is in seas, for example, squirrell season opens and I will smoke some pigs with the .270.
> 
> It is hard to say whether you should hunt from boat or land, depends what you want to do. The lower delta is more accessible by boat, there are one or two spots I know of that you could walk in and MAYBE see a hog but having a boat allows you to go find them instead of waiting for them to come to you. The upper delta has a lot of property that you can access by motorized vehicle and there are a lot of pigs up there. I normally go there on the weekends to practice at the range and we take a tour of the property to see how things are coming along. Been seeing a lot of pigs, pig sign, deer and SNAKES.
> 
> Pigs are pretty stupid but don't understimate their sense of smell. Most of the time you can hear them before you see them and it is fairly easy to walk up on them. They travel up and down the rivers and it is easy to spot where they are. Do NOT plant corn/bait unless you are willing to pay the price if you get caught. My personal opinion is that there are way too many hogs in the delta to need to bait them. Hope this helps, feel free to post here or shoot me a PM if you have any questions. You should be able to kill them starting Oct 1 and I am sure I can make room for you on the boat to show you the ropes. Someone took the time to share his years of swamp hunting with me and I suppose it's just good karma to pass that on.


Hi,

I'm looking to launch a boat from Cliff's Landing and do some stalk hunting for hogs... Any ideas on where to start or where there is some solid high ground? I would appreciate any advice you can offer. Thanks!


----------

